

Philae comet landing 'all a blur' - kartikkumar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-30524429

======
MrLeap
I like how they clearly used blender to construct the model of where the
lander ended up. Someone should tell them to turn on smooth shading, add a
lamp and render that sucker.

~~~
fit2rule
How is it clear that they used Blender?

